# Pas d'Apple Expo! Tout va à vau-Lou! 19 septembre 2009.



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2009)

Les Apple Expo, c'est terminé. Game over. Bon, ça c'est limite si on s'en fout un peu. 

Ça n'est par contre pas une raison pour ne pas aller au *Lou**, s'y retrouver pour se tirer sur la nouille avec nos iPhone 3G S boire quelques jus d'orange pressés et manger du pop-corn, en gens bien élevés que nous sommes. 

Donc voilà. Si y a des motivés - ça doit se trouver...  -, disons pour *septembre* (?). Ça serait bien sympa je pense.


* Bar du XXe arrondissement de Paris, peuplé de gens gagnants à être connus (au moins une fois par an).


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> * Bar du XXe arrondissement de Paris, peuplé de gens gagnants à être connus (au moins une fois par an).


pour ca tu peux toujours repasser..


quelque soit le jour choisi bien stratégifier l'heure  pour squattage de terrasse
De plus en plus fréquentée
les dernieres fois que j'y suis passé c'était blindé de monde, même  les jours avec météo  à risque de pluie


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2009)

Yeah ! 
Pour les Genevois, Vaudois et autres helvètes, si vous vous faites entendre pour la date, y'a pitête un long ouikende à s'faire avec les Jeûnes fédéral ou genevois non ?

Restera plus qu'à trouver une nouvelle appellation pour ce nouveau rv


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Ce sera avec plaisir, j'apporterai quelques saveurs belges (dont moi).


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

mince ! moi je viens à fin juillet. J'irai voir la terrasse vide histoire de vous imaginer attablés le jour où vous y serez


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

vide? tu rigoles
exemple : teo  y a  sa table réservée à l'année en voisin
(pas taper teo , pas taper)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> vide? tu rigoles
> exemple : teo  y a  sa table réservée à l'année en voisin
> (pas taper teo , pas taper)





twinworld : vide de gens d'ici probablement, mais vide ... non


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

ouais mais si je vais à 3 heures du mat' ? Teo dors sous les chaises empilées et rangées dans un coin ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais si je vais à 3 heures du mat' ? Teo dors sous les chaises empilées et rangées dans un coin ?



je dis ptet des bétises mais il me semble que certains jours, à 3h du matin y'a encore des gens, c'était ptet une occasion spéciale.

et pour ce qui est de teo ... non bien sur ... il a un ptit carton bien à lui à quelques rues de là ... quand même


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

> vide de gens d'ici probablement, mais vide ... non


Marrant, j'ai justement posté pour dire exactement le contraire
(teo n'est qu'un des exemples, en visites _ discretes,  et anonymes  _)

d'ailleurs de mémoire teo  avait un jour  fait une remarque de bon sens ( entre 2 bouchées de brochettes "japonaises")
des membres se voient sans forcement créer un fil sur macg
là ou ailleurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> je dis ptet des bétises mais il me semble que certains jours, à 3h du matin y'a encore des gens, c'était ptet une occasion spéciale.
> 
> et pour ce qui est de teo ... non bien sur ... il a un ptit carton bien à lui à quelques rues de là ... quand même


MDR
teo va avoir une de ces réputations
( j'aurai pas du le nommer , mais bon il assume son coté fetard)

quant aux heures
 le lou a peut etre une licence de nuit ( ca m'étonnerait)

en theorie c'est donc service fini à 2AM 
ce sont les fermetures... lentes
un grand classique es bars , le plus souvent les flics laissent faire ( ca dépend des bars et humeurs)


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2009)

ah pis je viens de voir que je vais juste louper l'arrivée du Tour sur les Champs.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ah pis je viens de voir que je vais juste louper l'arrivée du Tour sur les Champs.


A 3 heures du mat???
Y ont changé les épreuves? l'heure d'arrivée?
le tour de France deviendrait il soudainement un truc interessant?
( plus le cas depuis des années , comme d'autres épreuves)

-- 
A 3 du mat sur les champs tu louperas rien ,  y a rien
à part quelques fetards et  ce soir là quelques supporters du Tour qui seraient restés  sur place


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A 3 heures du mat???
> Y ont changé les épreuves? l'heure d'arrivée?
> le tour de France deviendrait il soudainement un truc interessant?
> ( plus le cas depuis des années , comme d'autres épreuves)
> ...



Me souviens qu'il y avait quelques _cyclistes _l'an dernier sur le coup de 3 heures du mat' environ.  

Cleans, propres, de vrais sportifs.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> _...cyclistes...._
> Cleans, propres, de vrais sportifs.


ca existe encore ca dans le syclimsme pro?
 y a encore quelqu'un qui y croit à cette betise là?
naaaaan?


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Juillet 2009)

Je serai là, j'espère que je peux : mais alors _quand_ en septembre?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2009)

Je viendrais bien aussi cette année je crois..

Et si j'ai le (fameux) choix de la date , tout au moins une proposition de date, le we du 19/20 ce serait pas mal !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

d'autant que ça n'est pas au mois d'août...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

moi je suis jamais loin, donc pas de soucis


----------



## Bladrak (6 Juillet 2009)

À priori je serai dans le coin aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

C'est possible pour moi aussi. 
Je confirme une fois la date posée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Vers le 19/20 ouai.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

Un stand du POmmier improvisé et hop, un test en live de Slow Léopard, les testeurs habillés de circonstance (en string léopard, bien sûr)


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

Ça me tente bien 


(en espérant que ça joue avec l'uni, le boulot et l'Antoine)


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2009)

ça se fera en quelle année?


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2009)

@ Yvos: le temps que quelqu'un décide d'une date   Alors, donc, Jeûne fédéral, Jeûne genevois ou hors helvétisme ce week-end ? 

@ pascalformac: sympa la réputation que tu me fais là 

Je serai normalement par là, donc ceux et celles qui savent savent qu'ils peuvent 

Allez, je retourne dans mon carton de Leffe


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Un stand du POmmier improvisé et hop, un test en live de Slow Léopard, les testeurs habillés de circonstance (en string léopard, bien sûr)



non, une maillo !


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, une maillo !


Maillot ?!...
Mayo(nnaise) ?!...




*je connais la réponse...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Maillot ?!...
> Mayo(nnaise) ?!...
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un jeu de mot


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un jeu de mot


Mais avec ta façon "orthographique" habituelle...
Ça tombe à l'eau...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

poil au dos


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil au dos


C'est ça...
Change de sujet...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est ça...
> Change de sujet...



poil aux mollets ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil aux mollets ?


Bien... 
Il veut jouer...
Il va falloir trouver une rime...
À chaque post...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien...
> Il veut jouer...
> Il va falloir trouver une rime...
> À chaque post...



poil de mammouth dans le permafrost ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil de mammouth dans le permafrost ?


Tsss, tsss...
ceci n'est pas une rime "anatomique"...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

poil aux zygomatiques ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil aux zygomatiques ?


Et sans fautes, en plus !...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et sans fautes, en plus !...



poil a l'anus ? 

sinon je viendrai au Lou, même si la cote pour y aller est raide


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

ÉDIT : Alors ?!...
On cale ?!...
Oui, oui, l'édit est avant le message; faut préserver la rime... 



macinside a dit:


> poil a l'anus ?


Au vu de ta "réputation", j'aurais plus tablé sur "prépuce"... 
Mais bon...
Continuons, donc...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> Restera plus qu'à trouver une nouvelle appellation pour ce nouveau rv


*A*mour *E*ntraide et *S*ouvenirs joyeux ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

soyeux ?!...


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

poil aux yeux ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2009)

Aoué, tiens pkoi pas... mais je ne sais pas encore si j'emmènerai Tintin


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2009)

ouais trop la teuhon d'aller avec son daron


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais trop la teuhon d'aller avec son daron



justement, il va dire a son papa ... c'est tintin tu viens pas


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2009)

En français normal, çà donne quoi ta phrase Mackie stp ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

Bon, le week-end du 19 et 20 septembre semble recueillir les faveurs.  Perso, ma préférence irait plutôt au week-end du 12 et 13, mais je peux essayer de me démerder si jamais.


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

le 11 12 13 c'est la fête de l'huma, je suis plus partant pour le week-end du 19


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

Encore un truc de gaucho.


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Encore un truc de gaucho.



même qu'il y aura les Wampas et Manu Chao, et aussi Deep Purple, un truc que a donner de la fumer sur le Leman a Montreux


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> même qu'il y aura les Wampas et Manu Chao, et aussi Deep Purple, un truc que a donner de la fumer sur le Leman a Montreux



  Deep Purple? C'est le truc qu'on programme quand les autres veulent pas venir non?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2009)

Ah si c'était le même week-end que la Fête de l'Huma, ça m'arrangerait, je ferais d'une pierre deux coups :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

ils ont intéret a être toujours la a minuit alors :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...) un truc que a donner de la fumer sur le Leman a Montreux


Hein ?!...
Quoi ?!...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hein ?!...
> Quoi ?!...



Smoke on the water !!!!!! (a Montreux  )


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2009)

Bah oui, mais c'est incompréhensible, ce que tu écris !...
Les fautes, passe encore, mais essaye au moins d'écrire les bons mots et/ou de ne pas en oublier... 
Ça serait sympa... pour nous...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

Si c'est le weekend du 12, je peux pas. Reportage Bol d'Or.
Donc... vous faites pas chier, on met ça le weekend du 19. Point Point.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2009)

Oué, le WE du 19/20, na !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, le WE du 19/20, na !!!



non, ni ! (blague de geek :rateau: )


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2009)

Qui s'y colle pour une petite liste à l'ancienne ? 

mais si vous savez le truc qui ressemble à ça :

-Je viens...mais tout le monde s'en fout

-Je viens pas...et tout le monde est content

-Je viens peut être...mais j'aime quand on me supplie


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

-Je viens...mais tout le monde s'en fout

-Je viens pas...et tout le monde est content

-Je viens peut être...mais j'aime quand on me supplie

-*macinside *: parce que la cote est raide depuis le 15 em :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Qui s'y colle pour une petite liste à l'ancienne ?
> 
> mais si vous savez le truc qui ressemble à ça :
> 
> ...



Vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2009)

Comme chaque année, je vous ferai l'honneur de mon absence.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Présent


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'vais pas à Paris c'est beaucoup trop cosmopolite...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Tu as tort Choupinou, une petite visite à la capitale pour y remettre un peu d'ordre ne ferait pas de mal!


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as tort Choupinou, une petite visite à la capitale pour y remettre un peu d'ordre ne ferait pas de mal!



Sonnyboy c'est un peu notre Hamlet a nous, il faire la ménage dans ce monde pourri  :love:


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2009)

Finalement, je suis enclin à y réfléchir si vous organisez un spectacle. Comme un combat entre wallace27 et Lolyangccool, par exemple.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2009)

Ah non, selon tradition, c'est un nioub' par année qu'on sacrifie.  D'ailleurs, Bass' tu te souviens quand on avait mis le feu à Jojo?  On avait dû aller chercher de l'essence, ce con voulait pas s'enflammer.  Il hurlait il hurlait, il gigotait. Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu rire.    

Puis il s'est éteint en se jetant dans la Seine.


----------



## Melounette (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -Je viens...mais tout le monde s'en fout
> 
> -Je viens pas...et tout le monde est content
> 
> ...


 
 - J'ai pas compris quand et où c'était....mais je veux bien venir :
*Melounette*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> - J'ai pas compris quand et où c'était....mais je veux bien venir :
> *Melounette*



Bon ben... définitivement, je ne viens pas...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as tort Choupinou, une petite visite à la capitale pour y remettre un peu d'ordre ne ferait pas de mal!


Je suis sur le coup.


----------



## Melounette (9 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon ben... définitivement, je ne viens pas...


 
 Ca tombe bien, je ne te veux pas. 
:mouais:


DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis sur le coup.


 Youhooooou ! Si Dieu vient parmi nous, je promets de venir à genoux telle une pèlerine repentante.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Youhooooou ! Si Dieu vient parmi nous, je promets de venir à genoux telle une pèlerine repentante.



Je filme


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je filme


Super ! Une nymphomane et une ex-célébrité parkinsonienne Chuis trop gâté.


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Super ! Une nymphomane et une ex-célébrité parkinsonienne Chuis trop gâté.


Et une divinité d'une contrée oubliée et reculée...
Ça donne envie de v'nir, tiens !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> ...
> Youhooooou ! Si Dieu vient parmi nous, je promets de venir à genoux telle une pèlerine repentante.



Tu finira donc comme tu es arrivée...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu finira donc comme tu es arrivée...


Elle vient les pattes écartées et sans culotte ?


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2009)

J'espère qu'elle viendra avec son top noir et les petits trucs en étoile qui s'agitent là où ça fait joli  Trop classe la Melounette :love:

Je te ferai mon _truc_ du genou à ma melou à moi si tu veux bien :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2009)

j'essaierai  ... si j'ai droit au truc du genou moi aussi ... j'ai jamais eu moi


----------



## J_K (15 Juillet 2009)

J'adhère, reste à booker le TGV => WebO', tu tailles la route quand? :love:


----------



## Bladrak (15 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'essaierai  ... si j'ai droit au truc du genou moi aussi ... j'ai jamais eu moi



Ouais mais... Est-ce que tu l'as mérité ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> Ouais mais... Est-ce que tu l'as mérité ?



:battementdecils: j'ai essayé d'être sage ... mais après ils ont tous dit que c'était de ma faute


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2009)

Oué, qd on voit le bordel que tu mets dans "Autoportrait"


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2009)

c'pa ma faute s'ils savent pas se tenir 

peut-être devrais-je créer un groupe moi aussi : fans de maiwen


----------



## jugnin (15 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> c'pa ma faute s'ils savent pas se tenir



C'est clair, tout ça pour une paire de jambons emballés dans des sacs à rayures... Bandes de viandards, tiens.


----------



## twinworld (23 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> J'irai voir la terrasse vide histoire de vous imaginer attablés le jour où vous y serez


finalement, la terrasse ni vide, ni pleine bien au contraire...





Pas facile à trouver. Merci à Google Maps (même si j'ai dû le corriger quelque fois parce qu'il se marche sur le satellite). J'aurais pas dû descendre à Gambetta. Père Lachaise, c'est plus simple, et plus près.


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon, il y a une date ou pas?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2009)

Bah week-end du 19?


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2009)

yes :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

Si on lance une grenade là bas ce jour là... le QI moyen de la France va prendre 10 points...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Et il n'y aura plus que ta fille pour t'occuper.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et il n'y aura plus que ta fille pour t'occuper.



T'occupe... sinistré du bulbe...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Plus pour longtemps, apparemment.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

Peu importe.


----------



## Cleveland (2 Août 2009)

Je viiiiiiiiiiiiiiens


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

Moi c'est bon, j'ai fait mon quota macgé de l'année quand y'a eu un squat chez moi un certain dimanche


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi c'est bon, j'ai fait mon quota macgé de l'année quand y'a eu un squat chez moi un certain dimanche



Ah ! Parfait... j'ai trouvé chez qui me faire héberger pour le week-end du 19/09...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2009)

Puis vu que tu t'entends très bien avec mon vieux, c'est déjà gagné


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi c'est bon, j'ai fait mon quota macgé de l'année quand y'a eu un squat chez moi un certain dimanche



Impecc, tu garderas donc tes petits frères


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2009)

C'est qu'il est mignon !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Impecc, tu garderas donc tes petits frères



Cool, Carole pourra en être


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Cool, Carole pourra en être



Et elle pourra conduire.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis vu que tu t'entends très bien avec mon vieux, c'est déjà gagné




C'est un peu ça, en fait...


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est qu'il est mignon !



Toutes façons c'est ça, ou je te fais un gros poutoux à ton arrivée devant tous les autres macgéens


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Toutes façons c'est ça, ou je te fais un gros poutoux à ton arrivée devant tous les autres macgéens





Ah non, t'as pas comprit : je disais pas ça dans le sens je veux venir, c'était plutôt je garde pas les 2 nains et j'ramene mes potes faire la fête a la maison


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2009)

Euh, comment dire... tu gardes les deux nains et pas de bordel à la maison, naméo !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, comment dire... tu gardes les deux nains et pas de bordel à la maison, naméo !!!!



Fouzy un taquet au niard!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah non, t'as pas comprit


 
Essaie donc de jacter françois jeune niare, et peut être que ton ainé te comprendra !!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2009)

Et encore, il n'écrit pas comme Mackie


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2009)

Personne ne peut écrire comme Mackie... 

Quand les enfants s'amusent à le refaire, les mères attentionnées les avertissent...

"Attention, faut pas se moquer, sinon tu vas rester coincé comme ça !!!!"


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

Le 19 (septembre ), c'est dans un mois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le 19 (septembre ), c'est dans un mois...



Et en attendant, tu vas rien boire ?...
Y'a pas un troquet à côté de chez toi où te jeter 2 décis dans le cornet ?...

Putain! La Suisse, c'est le Cambodge!!!


----------



## jugnin (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! La Suisse, c'est le Cambodge!!!





pickwick a dit:


> quelle exagération !!! quand on sait que là bas les gens crèvent de faim ...




Arf.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

Couillon!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en attendant, tu vas rien boire ?...
> Y'a pas un troquet à côté de chez toi où te jeter 2 décis dans le cornet ?...
> 
> Putain! La Suisse, c'est le Cambodge!!!



Ouais y a ça, mais là je faisais de la retape, tu vois.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais y a ça, mais là je faisais de la retape, tu vois.


Tiens t'es là mimolette ?  Comment vas ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

Fort bien fort bien.  Et vous-même?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Fort bien fort bien.  Et vous-même?


Rhôoo ben vous savez, on s'accroche, hein :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Rhôoo ben vous savez, on s'accroche, hein :rateau:



C'est à cette heure là que tu rentres, toi?


----------



## teo (20 Août 2009)

L'hôtel se remplit doucement.

_Action required !_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> L'hôtel se remplit doucement.
> 
> _Action required !_



Descends faire les courses au lieu de geeker !


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> L'hôtel se remplit doucement.
> 
> _Action required !_



Sans prendre une chambre, on a tout de même accès au bar ?


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> L'hôtel se remplit doucement.
> 
> _Action required !_



quel marchand de sommeil celui là!


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Descends faire les courses au lieu de geeker !


C'est marrant elle ne me semblait pas si grande que ça la piscine qu'on ne puisse pas se parler autour ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> C'est marrant elle ne me semblait pas si grande que ça la piscine qu'on ne puisse pas se parler autour ?



c'est les verres de Pastis qui gênent, ça fait obstacle


----------



## mado (20 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> quel marchand de sommeil celui là!



Une place de moins de dispo..
Merci teo :love:



Sinon, quelqu'un a des glaçons en rab pour la piscine ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Sinon, quelqu'un a des glaçons en rab pour la piscine ?



Non. 
Quand je suis dedans, elle est bouillante.


----------



## teo (20 Août 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Sans prendre une chambre, on a tout de même accès au bar ?



Ouais, vous oui  Faudra juste remplir le minibar  



mado a dit:


> Une place de moins de dispo..
> Merci teo :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Réservation enregistrée 

Pour les glaçons, je vais voir ce que la Direction peut faire


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'me la pète





mado a dit:


> j'vous nargue





Khyu a dit:


> j'me la donne



_*
ILS VONT PAS ARRÊTER DE SE LA PÉTER, LES NANTIS, LA ?!*_ 


Meuh non, j'suis pas frustré.


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _*
> ILS VONT PAS ARRÊTER DE SE LA PÉTER, LES NANTIS, LA ?!*_
> 
> 
> Meuh non, j'suis pas frustré.



t'es rassuré si je te dis que 95% des gens qui se baignent finissent par faire pipi?


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

Ah, ben s'ils sont cent, ça va. Je déteste les bains de foule.


----------



## mado (20 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _*
> ILS VONT PAS ARRÊTER DE SE LA PÉTER, LES NANTIS, LA ?!*_
> 
> 
> Meuh non, j'suis pas frustré.



ben viens, apéro vers 22h. Après la sortie sur le yacht et la balade en Ducati 1000.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _*
> ILS VONT PAS ARRÊTER DE SE LA PÉTER, LES NANTIS, LA ?!*_
> 
> 
> Meuh non, j'suis pas frustré.



T'as qu'à venir, violeur de fourmis. :hosto:

eudith: grilled par SeinsNus


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Réservation enregistrée



Ah mado a réservé ? Bon finalement je dormirai peut être un peu à l'Hotel.  (au moins 1/4 d'heure)


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _*
> ILS VONT PAS ARRÊTER DE SE LA PÉTER, LES NANTIS, LA ?!*_
> 
> 
> Meuh non, j'suis pas frustré.



T'en fais pas mon Jugnin d'amour, et observe :

Un lieu paradisiaque. Une piscine à portée de patte de lapin. La mer à peine plus loin. Un bateau à disposition.

Et ils viennent poster sur macgé.

Sérieusement, s'ils se faisaient moins chier, tu crois qu'ils seraient à poster sur macgé ?
Alors toujours envieux de ces trolls glabres ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'as qu'à venir, violeur de fourmis. :hosto:



Naméo, lui, il veut me faire passer pour un zoophile mal équipé ? En tout cas, ça t'as pas posé problème de les boire, ces pauvres êtres. 



Bassman a dit:


> T'en fais pas mon Jugnin d'amour, et observe :
> 
> Un lieu paradisiaque. Une piscine à portée de patte de lapin. La mer à peine plus loin. Un bateau à disposition.
> 
> ...



Nan nan, ça va mieux, merci. Je suis définitivement rassuré, d'autant que je viens de me souvenir que je les aime pas. Là.


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Alors qu'il y en a qui postent sur macgé, sans piscine, sans la mer, sans bateau&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Alors qu'il y en a qui postent sur macgé, sans piscine, sans la mer, sans bateau



Bah alors, t'es pauvre ?


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

nan, nan, moi j'ai tout ça 
(enfin bon, la piscine elle est gonflable.)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Alors qu'il y en a qui postent sur macgé, sans piscine, sans la mer, sans bateau



Mais avec un ordinateur.
Et si ça se trouve, avec une Rolex au poignet.
Même les pauvres c'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> nan, nan, moi j'ai tout ça
> (enfin bon, la piscine elle est gonflable.)



Ah, bah ça va alors.







_*NANTI !*_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Ouais, Grug c'est un nanti.
C'était BackCat le néchant de leur bande.
Et il est narti.
Nut !


----------



## mado (21 Août 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Ah mado a réservé ? Bon finalement je dormirai peut être un peu à l'Hotel.  (au moins 1/4 d'heure)



Pfff, tu m'as habituée à plus..

Tu vieillis.


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, tu m'as habituée à plus..
> 
> Tu vieillis.



Dire que j'avais l'impression de faire un effort en ne disant pas 5 minutes...

Exigeante !


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Ah. C'est donc possible de faire moins d'une heure ?


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah. C'est donc possible de faire moins d'une heure ?



Quand on a pas de problème érectile, oui.


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

Wrong Topic


----------



## ben206stras (26 Août 2009)

Je serai parmi vous.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Bon ben, en fait, je serais pas là :rose:


----------



## Bladrak (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon ben, en fait, je serais pas là :rose:



Roh ben non hein !


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Je serais en bretagne :rose: :love:


----------



## ben206stras (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon ben, en fait, je serais pas là :rose:


 
Je t'ai fait fuir ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Non, j'ai complètement zappé la date en programmant un WE&#8230; Et comme j'ai posé un jour, que c'est vu avec Soeur Jugnin D ), et ben voila.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon ben, en fait, je serais pas là :rose:



SMG sort de ce corps


----------



## ben206stras (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, j'ai complètement zappé la date en programmant un WE Et comme j'ai posé un jour, que c'est vu avec Soeur Jugnin D ), et ben voila.


 
Si tu as une ordonnance...


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

Moi par contre ya des chances que j'y sois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

Note: prévoir la batte de Base-ball pour le 19


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Note: prévoir la batte de Base-ball pour le 19



C'est vrai que tu ne signes tes autographes qu'avec une batte depuis fort longtemps


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

Note : prévoir armure, canasson et écuyer :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu ne signes tes autographes qu'avec une batte depuis fort longtemps



Oui, trempé dans le jus de connard, ça fait des jolis plein et déliés


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

Ah bon ? Fab'Fab chante ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2009)

mieux que Julien Lepers ? 

[YOUTUBE]T1QAyhY3diE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

*C'est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!** :love:


* ça me donne une idée tiens&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

ouais d'ailleurs si je me souviens bien, t'avais eus la même coupe que Danièle Gilbert... j'avais vu ça sur une vieille photo d'une AE


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

Ah, ça devait être une super vieille photo alors.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

t'avais ta méharie Z3 de luxe aussi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

Sûr? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Le suisse vieilli mal non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le suisse vieilli mal non ?


bah ouais... comme les Méharis


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

Bon, dites, là, Laurel et Hardy ça va aller, ou bien©?&#8230;


----------



## boodou (29 Août 2009)

Je rentre à Paris le 20  

pfff


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2009)

oh bah finalement y'aura personne dans ce boui boui


----------



## teo (29 Août 2009)

pour l'after alors ?


----------



## Bladrak (31 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> pour l'after alors ?



zi eiffel tower ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> pour l'after alors ?


oh ben t'enmeneras tout le monde au Dépot s'éclater la quiche


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oh ben t'enmeneras tout le monde au Dépot s'éclater la quiche



sans façon


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sans façon



Tu viens avec moi? On va retrouver golf là-bas.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sans façon


oh arrêtes toi ! t'y est déjà allé tus m'as dit un jour sur AIM. Fous toi pas de ma gueule.


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2009)

je passe souvent devant en velo


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je passe souvent devant en velo



Ah, tu vois..
Avec ou sans selle?


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah, tu vois..
> Avec ou sans selle?



mais toujours avec des pédales


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2009)

Attend que je monte derrière toi sur la selle de ton vélib' pour te donner un coup de main ****, tu verras si t'as pas envie de t'arrêter au Dépôt 

On est jamais trop aidé


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Attend que je monte derrière toi sur la selle de ton vélib' pour te donner un coup de main ****, tu verras si t'as pas envie de t'arrêter au Dépôt
> 
> On est jamais trop aidé



c'est vrai quel est raide* pour chez toi 

*la cote bien sur


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> pour l'after alors ?



Et le programme du before ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Massage et omelette pomme de terre.


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Et le programme du before ?



La routine. Coke, MDMA, Vodka, Evian.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> La routine. Coke, MDMA, Vodka, *Evian*.



Contrex. Gland !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Gland !



Tu manges ce que tu veux, hein... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Contrex. Gland !



Toi retourne a ton omelette au pomme de terre et laisse parler les adultes...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Mais mais mais.
Va regarder FR3 en buvant ta buckler© et laisse parler la nouvelle génération.

Antiquité.


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> La routine. Coke, MDMA, Vodka, Evian.



On fait comme d'hab, j'amène l'Evian, tu te charges du reste ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> On fait comme d'hab, j'amène l'Evian, tu te charges du reste ?



Je vais faire ce que je peux, mais y a une pénurie de Vodka sur la capitale


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

De mon côté les tomates n'ont pas donné grand chose, je vais essayer de trouver des conserves


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Bon bah je ramène ma K7 Oui-Oui pour m'occuper...


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2009)

A l'est pas de garantie sur le nombre de gouttes qui sortiront de l'alambic.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

A l'ouest, aromates en profusion, mais je serais absent du salon de l'agriculture


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

cherche le chat après avoir promené le rottweiller


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Je vais faire ce que je peux, mais y a une pénurie de Vodka sur la capitale





teo a dit:


> De mon côté les tomates n'ont pas donné grand chose, je vais essayer de trouver des conserves





Khyu a dit:


> Bon bah je ramène ma K7 Oui-Oui pour m'occuper...





da capo a dit:


> A l'est pas de garantie sur le nombre de gouttes qui sortiront de l'alambic.





Bassman a dit:


> A l'ouest, aromates en profusion, mais je serais absent du salon de l'agriculture





Sindanárië a dit:


> cherche le chat après avoir promené le rottweiller




C'est Radio Londres ce Topic... :mouais:


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> cherche le chat après avoir promené le rottweiller





Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est Radio Londres ce Topic... :mouais:



Justement, me semble qu'on est plutôt Frisky côté radio


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est Radio Londres ce Topic... :mouais:



La blonde est au taquet, le bear à l'affut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La blonde est au taquet, le bear à l'affut



Rodjeur! J'envahis la Pologne, alors ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La blonde est au taquet, le bear à l'affut



Essaye de suivre ce fil en bossant, tu verras si tu y entraves quelque chose


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est ça les discussions de comptoir. Si t'as pas bu, t'entraves que dalle...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur! J'envahis la Pologne, alors ?...


ouais et tu laisses pas âme qui vive  Rodjeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais et tu laisses pas âme qui vive  Rodjeur



*BLITZKRIIIIEEEG!!! *


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Essaye de suivre ce fil en bossant, tu verras si tu y entraves quelque chose




Blonde cherche trip bondage, un barbu à l'accueil svp


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur! J'envahis la Pologne, alors ?...




(n'oublie pas de ramener de la vodka, on en manque justement)


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> (n'oublie pas de ramener de la vodka, on en manque justement)


Si y'a trop de blondes à couettes...
Tu n'est pas prête de la voir, ta vodka... 
(et donc de la boire)


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Y'a des huitres en pologne ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Huîtres+blonde à couette=piège parfait pour l'insulaire...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Si y'a trop de blondes à couettes...



... c'est qu'il y a un nid quelque part, élever un ratier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> De mon côté les tomates n'ont pas donné grand chose, je vais essayer de trouver des conserves



On en a plein le potager


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> On en a plein le potager


des blondes ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

Oui, aussi


----------



## macaronique (8 Septembre 2009)

Désolée, je ne peux pas venir, c'est Talk Like A Pirate Day et je ne crois pas qu'on peut parler du piratage sur MacGé.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

macaronique a dit:


> Désolée, je ne peux pas venir, c'est Talk Like A Pirate Day et je ne crois pas qu'on peut parler du piratage sur MacGé.



Qu'on puisse... qu'on puisse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'on puisse... qu'on puisse...



Quitte à reprendre les gens, corrige bien :
"que l'on puisse", pas "qu'on puisse"


:sleep:


----------



## macaronique (9 Septembre 2009)

Je parlais comme une pirate.


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

Souquez les artimons !


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Souquez les artimons !


Pas très au point, l'quartier maître...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quitte à reprendre les gens, corrige bien :
> "que l'on puisse", pas "qu'on puisse"
> 
> 
> :sleep:



"Qu'on puisse", c'est du français parlé, "que l'on puisse" du français écrit. 
"qu'on peut" n'est quoi qu'il en soit, dans cette phrase, pas français du tout, qu'on le prononce ou qu'on l'écrive.
Macaronique l'a bien pris, fort heureusement. 
Tu peux maintenant t'en tenir à ta promesse, "ne plus jamais m'adresser la parole", ce qui est très français et absolument faisable, ou arrêter ce cinéma grotesque au sujet d'une rancune absurde sur un sujet qui ne l'était pas moins...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Qu'on puisse", c'est du français parlé, "que l'on puisse" du français écrit.
> "qu'on peut" n'est quoi qu'il en soit, dans cette phrase, pas français du tout, qu'on le prononce ou qu'on l'écrive.
> Macaronique l'a bien pris, fort heureusement.
> Tu peux maintenant t'en tenir à ta promesse, "ne plus jamais m'adresser la parole", ce qui est très français et absolument faisable, ou arrêter ce cinéma grotesque au sujet d'une rancune absurde sur un sujet qui ne l'était pas moins...



Bon, et sinon tu viens te faire pêter les dents boire un coup le 19?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Qu'on puisse", c'est du français parlé, "que l'on puisse" du français écrit.


Si tu *parlais* devant on écran au lieu d'*écrire* des conneries ici, ça éviterait qu'on rebondisse dessus...
Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, un forum passe par l'écrit, non?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, et sinon tu viens te faire pêter les dents boire un coup le 19?



Plutôt me faire péter les dents en buvant un coup...


Et sinon, c'est fort compromis, 20 ans d'une copine ce soir-là, je suis donc de garde :love:  

Cela dit tu peux fort bien t'arrêter à Lyon en rentrant hein... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu *parlais* devant on écran au lieu d'*écrire* des conneries ici, ça éviterait qu'on rebondisse dessus...
> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, un forum est écrit, non?



Oui oui... Ça, je l'ai compris dans ton cdb bien aimable... 
Mais j'aime pas trop qu'on me rebondisse dessus...
Enfin ça dépend qui...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Cela dit tu peux fort bien t'arrêter à Lyon en rentrant hein...



Surtout que j'y passe pas vraiment


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Surtout que j'y passe pas vraiment



pfff...


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Qu'on puisse", c'est du français parlé, "que l'on puisse" du français écrit.
> "qu'on peut" n'est quoi qu'il en soit, dans cette phrase, pas français du tout, qu'on le prononce ou qu'on l'écrive.
> Macaronique l'a bien pris, fort heureusement.
> Tu peux maintenant t'en tenir à ta promesse, "ne plus jamais m'adresser la parole", ce qui est très français et absolument faisable, ou arrêter ce cinéma grotesque au sujet d'une rancune absurde sur un sujet qui ne l'était pas moins...



Quand tu auras fini de faire le maître d'école (et finir par te tromper), tu pourras peut-être laisser ce fil tranquille, dans la mesure où manifestement tu ne viendras pas... 
Cela donne envie de vous rencontrer, il n'y a pas de doutes là dessus


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Qu'on puisse", c'est du français parlé, "que l'on puisse" du français écrit.
> "qu'on peut" n'est quoi qu'il en soit, dans cette phrase, pas français du tout, qu'on le prononce ou qu'on l'écrive.
> Macaronique l'a bien pris, fort heureusement.
> Tu peux maintenant t'en tenir à ta promesse, "ne plus jamais m'adresser la parole", ce qui est très français et absolument faisable, ou arrêter ce cinéma grotesque au sujet d'une rancune absurde sur un sujet qui ne l'était pas moins...



C'est chiant, on dirait du Bernard Henri Lévy expliquant du JP Sartre&#8230;


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que tu vas te faire reprendre si tu ne corriges pas rapidement ton erreur gravissime qui témoigne d'une profonde inculture.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je pense que tu vas te faire reprendre si tu ne corriges pas rapidement ton erreur gravissime qui témoigne d'une profonde inculture.



Non, je ne dirai rien, de toute façon je ne viens pas, et S... non plus...


----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2009)

Bon finalement y aura qui à cette touz de geek ?

Parce que pour l'instant j'ai pas encore saisi le qui suce qui ?!


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon finalement y aura qui à cette touz de geek ?
> 
> Parce que pour l'instant j'ai pas encore saisi le qui suce qui ?!


il te reste  le choix entre Bassou et Wèbo.


----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> il te reste  le choix entre Bassou et Wèbo.



C'est bien ce que je craignais. 

Pour celui qui aime pas les petits ou les poils, ça va être chaud...


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2009)

fa f'est fur


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

Sachant que je ne suis pas là&#8230; Reste que le nain de jardin suisse


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon finalement y aura qui à cette touz de geek ?
> 
> Parce que pour l'instant j'ai pas encore saisi le qui suce qui ?!



T'as qu'à faire une recherche.


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as qu'à faire une recherche.



webO double pseudo de pascalformac ?


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2009)

Avec Bassou absent, ça va encore te réduire le champ des possibles  Mais je suis sûr qu'il y aura moyen de s'amuser, entre gens de bonne compagnie. Avec sexe ou sans sexe  :love:

_Ah les hétéro-tes "à la limite" :love:_
"Allez, détend-toi, c'est juste du sexe" ​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> webO double pseudo de pascalformac ?



Ah non, avec pascalformac ça aurait donné&#8230;

Heure??? - on sait pas s'il faut venir à 20 heurres.
- lieu. c'est ou dans? Le 20eme? plan?? quel metro......

- qui vient? Je connais pas les gens? qui vient?
- y aura a boire?





teo a dit:


> "Allez, détend-toi, c'est juste du sexe" ​



Ça devrait aller&#8230;   Relax, take it easy.


----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> "Allez, détend-toi, c'est juste du sexe"



Au contraire, dès qu'on parle sexe, ça me tend.


----------



## macaronique (9 Septembre 2009)

J'adore les leçons de grammaire... avec ou sans rancune. 

Mais en plus d'être Talk Like A Pirate Day, le 19 c'est la sortie d'un livre où apparaît un de mes poèmes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Au contraire, dès qu'on parle sexe, ça me tend.


Tu es possédé par le démon.


Satan t'habite, quoi...


----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu es possédé par le démon.
> 
> 
> Satan t'habite, quoi...



Ah ben finalement il fait pas son âge jahrom


----------



## jahrom (9 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben finalement il fait pas son âge jahrom




Soeur Marie Thérèse qui se moque de l'Abbé Pierre...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

bon le muppet show, là... finis oui ?


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Pour l'horaire, fin d'aprèm ? 18h ? Espérons le beau temps  Pensez quand même à votre _gilet en peau de mouton retourné_ pour la fin de soirée qui peut-être frisquette. Si vous ne connaissez encore personne, certaines de nos binettes sont régulièrement dans Autoportrait 

Le lieu, le Lou Pascalou, Paris 20e. Arrêt Ménilmontant, Ligne 2, quand vous sortez du métro c'est dans votre dos, 1ère rue à gauche, en haut sur la petite place en face de l'épicerie, pour ceux ou celles qui ne connaissent pas encore  Y'a aussi une station Vélib' pas loin  Pour les personnes à 4 roues, gros travaux sur la place à Ménilmontant, courage pour trouver une place  pour les scoots et motos, juste en dessous du bar, y'a un spot pour se garer 
Pour le miam, y'a une petite carte, sinon, kebab ou restau, à chacun suivant ses envies  

Pour qui vient, à part faire une liste ?  En gros, les personnes ont fait par de leur présence au fil des&#8230; 13 pages du fil, non ?

_Edit: et pas la peine de sortir votre macbook flambant neuf, vous ne vous en servirez pas  votre iPhone suffira sans doute _


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> certaines de nos binettes sont régulièrement dans Autoportrait



ouais... un vrai casting pour le prochain Aliens versus Predator

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h10 ----------

... ce sujet est en fait un rassemblement pour vivre en réel un remake de "Destination Finale... "

Bassman arrive avec sa bécane, renverse une nioube en minijupe qui finira projetée sur mackie, qui lui voyant cette créature se jeter dans ses bras feras une flaque de salive qui se répandra sur la chaussée, dans laquelle Bassman roulera, glissera, atterrira dans la vitrine du lou, décapitera au passage les vieux de MacG qui étaient tassés contre la vitre en train de mater la nioube assise les jambes écartés sur la face de mackie, paralysée à cause la colonne vertébrale brisée nette, secouée de convulsions horribles due à la douleur d'avoir la lèvre supérieure prise et déchirée dans la braguette du garçon... La moto échouée au milieux du bar répand son essence. Amok sec comme une momie et comateux, (c'est physiologique malgré ce qu'il à bu), à le bras qui trempe dans le carburant. Weboliver court comme une vache folle, en rond, la bulle de la moto aux stickers "Hello Kitty" incrustée dans le visage et glisse sur la mâchoire de gKatarn. les prothèses en mauvais acier de la mâchoire ripent sur le sol, produisant une gerbe d'étincelles, qui tombent sur l'Amok, qui, servant de mèche alors au réservoir, s'enflamme comme un vieux papyrus... A ce moment même, Thirum et JPmiss éructent un rot commun énorme...


Au loin, de la banlieue parisienne se retrouvant illuminée par le champignon de flammes gigantesque de l'action combinée entre les gaz, vapeurs d'alcools et de l'essence provenant  de ce qu'était le Lou....


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [scénario catastrophe]
> Au loin, de la banlieue parisienne se retrouvant illuminée par le champignon de flammes gigantesque de l'action combinée entre les gaz, vapeurs d'alcools et de l'essence provenant  de ce qu'était le Lou....



Et malgré ce programme, il y en aura toujours pour regretter l'absence d'apple expo&#8230;


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

A défaut de film catastrophe ou d'exposition de royal gala et grany smith, un journal du quartier m'apprend que nous avons du beau monde pas loin à la Bellevilloise ce week-end là.


NED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2009)

Et si jamais Khyu vous rejoint et qu'il vous promet une barquette de frites du tonerre, ne l'ecoutez pas ... c'est un mythe ... ca ne l'empeche pas de vous faire saliver en chemin pour ensuite s'excuser de ne pas retrouver ladite friterie ... 

J'en ai encore les boules ...  ...


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Ca y est y'a la chinoise qui fait sa mécontente  Rentre tes pattes et retourne bosser, vipère ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ca y est y'a la chinoise qui fait sa mécontente  Rentre tes pattes et retourne bosser, vipère ! :love:



Surtout qu'on sait très bien qu'un chinois ne mange pas de frites, mais du riz...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [/COLOR]... ce sujet est en fait un rassemblement pour vivre en réel un remake de "Destination Finale... "
> 
> Bassman arrive avec sa bécane, renverse une nioube en minijupe qui finira projetée sur mackie, qui lui voyant cette créature se jeter dans ses bras feras une flaque de salive qui se répandra sur la chaussée, dans laquelle Bassman roulera, glissera, atterrira dans la vitrine du lou, décapitera au passage les vieux de MacG qui étaient tassés contre la vitre en train de mater la nioube assise les jambes écartés sur la face de mackie, paralysée à cause la colonne vertébrale brisée nette, secouée de convulsions horribles due à la douleur d'avoir la lèvre supérieure prise et déchirée dans la braguette du garçon... La moto échouée au milieux du bar répand son essence. Amok sec comme une momie et comateux, (c'est physiologique malgré ce qu'il à bu), à le bras qui trempe dans le carburant. Weboliver court comme une vache folle, en rond, la bulle de la moto aux stickers "Hello Kitty" incrustée dans le visage et glisse sur la mâchoire de gKatarn. les prothèses en mauvais acier de la mâchoire ripent sur le sol, produisant une gerbe d'étincelles, qui tombent sur l'Amok, qui, servant de mèche alors au réservoir, s'enflamme comme un vieux papyrus... A ce moment même, Thirum et JPmiss éructent un rot commun énorme...
> 
> ...



Chapeau bas l'artiste! 
Une densité scénaristique proprement époustouflante :love:


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Et il a pas encore parlé du cliffhanger qui annoncera la fin de la soirée et le début de la nuit


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais... un vrai casting pour le prochain Aliens versus Predator
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h10 ----------
> 
> ...


Je n'ai rien à voir avec tous ces trous du c*l sans fesses !... 
(Surtout jipé, d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et si jamais Khyu vous rejoint et qu'il vous promet une barquette de frites du tonerre, ne l'ecoutez pas ... c'est un mythe ... ca ne l'empeche pas de vous faire saliver en chemin pour ensuite s'excuser de ne pas retrouver ladite friterie ...
> 
> J'en ai encore les boules ...  ...



C'est pas des frites. C'est THE frites. :love:
pour ceux que ça intéresse, friterie belge rue oberkampf. 
Et il fait des vrais cheeseburgers... Pas cher itout. 



ah j'oubliais : Chang, je t'emmerde !


----------



## Chang (11 Septembre 2009)

> Ca y est y'a la chinoise qui fait sa mécontente  Rentre tes pattes et retourne bosser, vipère ! :love:



C'est justement parce que je n'ai pas de taf que j'ai beaucoup trop le temps de faire la vipere ... :rose: ...




Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas des frites. C'est THE frites. :love:
> pour ceux que ça intéresse, friterie belge rue oberkampf.
> Et il fait des vrais cheeseburgers... Pas cher itout.



N'y allez pas, c'est un piege ...  ...



Khyu a dit:


> ah j'oubliais : Chang, je t'emmerde !






​


----------



## ben206stras (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon, en fait, je suis obligé de me décommander 

Ca aurait été un plaisir de vous de la chair fraîche derrière les pseudos et visages aperçus dans le fil d'autoportraits


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2009)

Un petit point météo pour évaluer le décalage climatique ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Ajourd'hui :
grisounet toute la journée sans pluie.
température fraiche.

Selon les prévisions météo france, pluie vendredi, un peu de mieux samedi/dimanche.
Prévois une petite laine.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

DEUX petites laines


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Un petit point météo pour évaluer le décalage climatique ?


Nuages ?!...
Pas beau ?!...
Gris ?!...
Froid ?!...


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2009)

Pas besoins de petite laine l'ambiance sera chaude :rose:


----------



## boodou (17 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Pas besoins de petite laine l'ambiance sera chaude :rose:



tu t'es trompé de smiley, fallait utiliser celui-ci : :style:
le tiens ça fait ado coincé qui veut pécho ...


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2009)

Pas tant que ça, vent coulis, pas très agréable, pieds froids, pas sur que je ferai toute la soirée au Lou s'il caille 

J'ai même eu droit à un email sur H1N1  dans le cadre du boulot. Les DRH flippent leur race grave&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Ben participation compromise : Tintin a une teuf et j'ai personne pour garder les deux monstres :hein:


----------



## jahrom (17 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> ...pas sur que je ferai toute la soirée au Lou s'il caille




Pareil. J'ai développé depuis le cap des 35 ans une certaine frilosité


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

/mode P77 :

Développer une certaine pilosité aurait été plus utile dans ce cas


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode P77 :
> 
> Développer une certaine pilosité aurait été plus utile dans ce cas



T'as toujours pas retrouvé ton rasoir ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Si, mais çà a repoussé


----------



## justme (17 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> ...Les DRH flippent leur race grave


 
Responsabilité oblige...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben participation compromise : Tintin a une teuf et j'ai personne pour garder les deux monstres :hein:



Personne peut les babysitter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Personne peut les babysitter ?



Je peux les faire naturaliser, si ça peut aider...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben participation compromise : Tintin a une teuf et j'ai personne pour garder les deux monstres :hein:




Enfait la teuf de samedi est annulée, j'en ai que une demain, j'peux venir au Lou !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Bah voila, c'est le vieux qui va garder les mouflets.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Kyu, tu sors


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Un petit point météo pour évaluer le décalage climatique ?


Tu peux venir nue, sinon...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Certes, c'est une idée mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne s'enrhume


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu peux venir nue, sinon...



La putain d'Adèle©!!! Mais c'est que tu es vraiment mort de faim, toi, en ce moment!...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La putain d'Adèle©!!! Mais c'est que tu es vraiment mort de faim, toi, en ce moment!...


Nan.
J'viens seulement d'y penser...  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Et t'as besoin d'un modèle pour un dessin...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Kyu, tu sors



Ouai ! 
D'ailleur en parlant de ça, le 19 je sors. Et toi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2009)

Khyu posant la question à gKatarn a dit:


> Ouai !
> D'ailleur en parlant de ça, le 19 je sors. Et toi ?


Ben lui, faudrait qu'il fasse prolonger le monorail de son transport STANNAH jusqu'au LOU et là ça vas être juste, c'est dans 2 jours 
[YOUTUBE]tRDMJZD28hs[/YOUTUBE]​
A moins qu'il se fasse livrer par frigorifique* dans un emballage longue conservation comme l'amoque...


_* Empêche que le sujet se vide trop vite et économise les poches de récupération pour une utilisation plus agréable en société, sans débordements et odeurs persistantes. _


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2009)

En plus de revoir si vite Mado* :love: après nos _wacances de rave_ et de me réjouir de la présence de provinciaux ou estrangers ayant toute mon affection, _j'ai un contrat de travail à célébrer_  C'est tellement rare que je peux pas m'empêcher de le dire :rateau:

Je sens _que je vais finir sur le toit_ comme on dit chez les helvètes 


*_ bon alors ce Contrat de mariage, on le met par écrit quand ? :love:  _

*Notes de bas de page:* samedi 22°C, soleil voilé (je ne ferai donc pas _trop_ tard en terrasse, ou alors il me faut un plaid ), y'a le Festival des Arts Graphiques à la Bellevilloise, aussi. J'ai vu que c'était Technoparade (on l'écoutera sur Awdio en live, ok ? ) et pour les copains-copines intéressées, y'a la Mona de Belleville à la Java, pour la nuit. Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à découvrir qui était l'invité Très cool salle, fort bien achalandée.
Dimanche, un peu plus frais (19°C) et soleil et averses


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

Tu nous la fait façon météo TF1® avec carte du quartier ? :love:


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est la chaine locale et j'ai un tournesol à la boutonnière


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2009)

Je penserai à vous  
(sauf à Julrou, bien évidemment)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2009)

P'tain j'ai chaud. J'arrive.


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> C'est la chaine locale et j'ai un tournesol à la boutonnière



Dis je pourrais t'appeler Evelyne Dheliat ?? :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2009)

là, je me désabonne de ce fil 

je penserai à vous aussi  

ps teo : dis, dis, je pourrais avoir un ordi dans ma chambre quand on sera installés ?  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je penserai à vous
> (sauf à Julrou, bien évidemment)



Si tu ne viens pas, je ne viens pas non plus ! 

(_je ne suis absolumment pas rancunier, tu sais _)... 



Bonne soirée à tout ceux qui y seront


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si tu ne viens pas, je ne viens pas non plus !
> 
> (_je ne suis absolumment pas rancunier, tu sais _)...



Moi aussi je t'aime


----------



## Cleveland (18 Septembre 2009)

Je passerai vous dire merde


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

Je serais bien venu mais je rentre de vendée le même jour dans l'après midi


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Septembre 2009)

Salut les filles ! 

Je viendrais peut-être vous faire une bise si vous êtes sages, mais pas très longtemps, j'ai 45 personnes de prévues chez moi samedi soir&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> j'ai 45 personnes de prévues chez moi samedi soir



Deux ou trois connards de plus ou de moins...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2009)

Je passerai peut-être.


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2009)

Interlude à caractère informatif
_Note: ne pas s'énerver si les uns ou les autres ne sont pas là en temps et en heure,
c'est le we, on est tranquille, on a nos iphones pour faire joujou et une bière pour patienter,
la terrasse du Lou est cool, les filles jolies et les garçons gentils 
Bref, on est pas aux pièces








Et l'AE est morte. Les AES aussi. Qu'on se le dise._

Fin de l'interlude à caractère informatif​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2009)

Ben bon moi c'est mort, il paraitrai qu'un vieux ne veux pas se bouger


----------



## boodou (19 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben bon moi c'est mort, il paraitrai qu'un vieux ne veux pas se bouger



Tu pourrais l'aider en poussant le fauteuil roulant ...


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2009)

Pitin de vieux 

On boira à ta santé :love: _(et à celle du vieux, aussi, quand même )_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben bon moi c'est mort, il paraitrai qu'un vieux ne veux pas se bouger



Le pbm, c'est que si je viens avec toi, ta mère risque de m'en vouloir de rester seule à garder les 2 monstres


----------



## boodou (20 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm, c'est que si je viens avec toi, ta mère risque de m'en vouloir de rester seule à garder les 2 monstres



Allez quoi ! une sortie entre hommes, entre couillus !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2009)

Sympa de revoir des têtes connues...  Et surtout sympa de voir de nouvelles têtes!  
 J'ai passé une très bonne soirée.


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2009)

Entre un psychologue poilu, un couple couche tôt, un suisse au vocabulaire malsain, des provinciaux communistes et deux trois geeks, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée... 

Merci Olivier pour ton accueil, et Flo pour ta visite annuelle  :love:

'tain j'en ai pris une bonne...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Entre un psychologue poilu, un couple couche tôt, un suisse au vocabulaire malsain, des provinciaux communistes et deux trois geeks, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée...
> 
> Merci Olivier pour ton accueil, et Flo pour ta visite annuelle  :love:
> 
> 'tain j'en ai pris une bonne...



avec seulement 4 verres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> 'tain j'en ai pris une bonne...



VANTARD !!!

Respecte la un minimum, sauf si c'était un mauvais coup...

Petit_Louis


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> avec seulement 4 verres ?



On voit que t'es parti tôt...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> On voit que t'es parti tôt...



vers minuit quoi


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2009)

Ah, t'avais déjà vomi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vers minuit quoi





Petite nature !!!


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> avec seulement 4 verres ?



Au moins une bouteille de JB à deux avec W, il fallait le faire.
Et il l'a fait  Vous êtes parti en after _après_ ?  :rateau: :style:





_Allez, m'sieur Jahrom  faut y aller, on a déjà mis la sciure par terre, mon personnel est couché et je vais avoir des ennuis avec la sécurité si vous restez là :hein: :mouais:_

Au fait c'était à la maréchaussée que vous causiez avant de partir ? J'ai cru voir d'en haut la lueur bleuté qui fait peur :afraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2009)

Bon... vas fermer ça maintenant... le 19 c'est passé... hein ?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> des provinciaux communistes



Non, je n'y étais pas !


----------



## Eniluap (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> avec seulement 4 verres ?



Euh, comment dire, faut pas lui en vouloir mais au bout d'un certain temps il sait plus compter! Moi je dirai plutôt entre 6 et 8...... mais je dis juste comme ça en passant...

@Jahrom: ya pire que nous en couche tot qd meme, non? T'inquietes on se recroisera et tu pourra nous faire ta demonstration du trou dans la chemise   Wip en a encore mal au couille il parrait 

@Macinside: merci d'avoir regardé mon MBP

@WebO: a tres tres bientot j'espère dans ton pays

@tous: merci pr cette soirée en votre compagnie c'était sympa :love:, et quand est qu'on lance la calendrier macgé? Apres le stade français, moi je verai bien les macgéens, ya de la belle matière  :rose:


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2009)

Eniluap a dit:


> @tous: merci pr cette soirée en votre compagnie c'était sympa :love:, et quand est qu'on lance la calendrier macgé? Apres le stade français, moi je verai bien les macgéens, ya de la belle matière  :rose:



Des noms  Sinon le calendrier des Macgéennes c'est moi qui le fait


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Des noms  Sinon le calendrier des Macgéennes c'est moi qui le fait


oulaaaahhh.... ça sent les Erreurs Terrifiantes de Casting


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2009)

Das war ein wunderbar und ganz toll week-end! Chouettes retrouvailles, et belle rencontre hasardeuse et helvète au Lou. 

Un merci particulier à teo. 

Suis nase. :sick: Mackie descend les bières aussi bien que les pistes de ski


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> :sick: Mackie descend les bières aussi bien que les pistes de ski



C'est pas la nouvelle du siècle, ça fait des années que rien ne change de ce côté


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Au moins une bouteille de JB à deux avec W, il fallait le faire.
> Et il l'a fait  Vous êtes parti en after _après_ ?  :rateau: :style:



On a fini aux folies pigalle avec Willy histoire de boire une dernier verre... 



teo a dit:


> _Allez, m'sieur Jahrom  faut y aller, on a déjà mis la sciure par terre, mon personnel est couché et je vais avoir des ennuis avec la sécurité si vous restez là :hein: :mouais:_
> Au fait c'était à la maréchaussée que vous causiez avant de partir ? J'ai cru voir d'en haut la lueur bleuté qui fait peur :afraid:



Oups j'espère qu'on a pas trop abusé... En même on fait au plus vite pour finir la bouteille... 

Concernant les bleus, m'en rappelle pas. Mais vu que je me suis réveillé dans mon lit, je présume qu'on ne les a pas insulté, et il ne nous on pas fait souffler dans la ballon... 



Eniluap a dit:


> Euh, comment dire, faut pas lui en vouloir mais au bout d'un certain temps il sait plus compter! Moi je dirai plutôt entre 6 et 8...... mais je dis juste comme ça en passant...



Héhé je crois que tu peux même en rajouter quelques un.... :rose:



Eniluap a dit:


> @Jahrom: ya pire que nous en couche tot qd meme, non? T'inquietes on se recroisera et tu pourra nous faire ta demonstration du trou dans la chemise   Wip en a encore mal au couille il parrait



Pourtant sur le moment il a eu l'air d'apprécier...
D'ailleurs il existe la version pour nana, mais on ne connait pas encore assez... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas la nouvelle du siècle, ça fait des années que rien ne change de ce côté



Ben quelqu'un pourrait lui apprendre, déjà à dévaler les pistes, puis à descendre les bières. Plus lentement.  

Quoiqu'il en soit, le p'tit (non, pas Khyu cette fois-ci ) a eu son Happy Meal au Lou Pascalou. Ça l'a calmé pour la soirée.


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, le p'tit (non, pas Khyu cette fois-ci ) a eu son Happy Meal au Lou Pascalou. Ça l'a calmé pour la soirée.



D'ailleurs, mackie, as tu bien assimilé ton happy meal ?

Alors quelle est la durée de vie moyenne du Rhinoceros Noir ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors quelle est la durée de vie moyenne du Rhinoceros Noir ?



Ca peut aller jusqu'à 45 ans. Et en plus ils baisent pendant plus d'une heure.


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> .... et Flo pour ta visite annuelle  :love:





Tout ce que je sais c'est que certains tiennent leur promesse, d'autres non !





Chouette we, j'ai juste crevé de chaud. Vos prévisions météo étaient plus que pessimistes..


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

On avait réservé le beau temps rien que pour toi, que tu ne sois pas trop dépaysée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Et en plus ils baisent pendant plus d'une heure.



Jaloux


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Entre un psychologue poilu, un couple couche tôt, un suisse au vocabulaire malsain, des provinciaux communistes et deux trois geeks, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée...



Le bonjour d'un gauchiste de l'est.



jahrom a dit:


> Merci Olivier pour ton accueil, et Flo pour ta visite annuelle  :love:
> 
> 'tain j'en ai pris une bonne...



+1

Endormi tout habillé à côté d'une princesse.
Mais je progresse : il y a deux ans, c'était à ses pieds, cette année à ses côtés, dans deux ans je serai prêt


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Tout ce que je sais c'est que certains tiennent leur promesse, d'autres non !



Bah quoi ça arrive à tout le monde d'avoir une panne.... 

comment faire planner le doute et lancer des rumeurs...


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Endormi tout habillé à côté d'une princesse.





jahrom a dit:


> Bah quoi ça arrive à tout le monde d'avoir une panne....




Ma réputation en prend un sacré coup là 

Je vais retourner à mes AP..


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

boah tout le monde le sais, un peu d'alcool, et hop les crapauds se transforment en princesses


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Les grenouilles, Bassou, les grenouilles


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les grenouilles, Bassou, les grenouilles



Non, les grenouilles flambées à l'alcool, tu leur bouffes les cuisses. Pas aux crapauds


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, les grenouilles flambées à l'alcool, tu leur bouffes les cuisses. Pas aux crapauds



Justement ! Qui te dit que da capo à pas bouffer de la cuisse !?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les grenouilles, Bassou, les grenouilles





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, les grenouilles flambées à l'alcool, tu leur bouffes les cuisses. Pas aux crapauds



:mouais:

Plait-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Plait-il ?



Tu tombes à pic, toi.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai surveillé de près, tel la Censure aux portes de l'Enfer: nous avons tous été chastes


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai surveillé de près, tel la Censure aux portes de l'Enfer: nous avons tous été chastes



Oui, tu fais bien de le préciser car je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir assumer des rumeurs portant sur d'éventuels batifolages avec la princesse caillou.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Oui, tu fais bien de le préciser car je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir assumer des rumeurs portant sur d'éventuels batifolages avec la princesse caillou.



Comme c'est dommage.


----------



## Eniluap (21 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Des noms  Sinon le calendrier des Macgéennes c'est moi qui le fait



Alors moi j'imaginerai bien déjà, une belle brochette de modos,  nus, de dos qui ont les mains sur les fesses de leur voisin et qui regarde en arrière l'objectif en couverture :rose:. Laissez moi rêver hein...

Après une brochette de nioubs, car faut qd meme pas les oublier, ils nous font rire   .

Puis une brochette de macgéenne, car bon sans nous macgé ça serait pas pareil!

Après j'attends vos propositions


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Comme c'est dommage.



tu es quand même bien moins bronzé que mado


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

Eniluap a dit:


> Alors moi j'imaginerai bien déjà, une belle brochette de modos,  nus, de dos qui ont les mains sur les fesses de leur voisin et qui regarde en arrière l'objectif en couverture :rose:. Laissez moi rêver hein...
> 
> Après une brochette de nioubs, car faut qd meme pas les oublier, ils nous font rire   .
> 
> ...



Bah comme dirai jarhom, tu te mets à quat' pattes et tu fais "ah". 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------




da capo a dit:


> tu es quand même bien moins bronzé que mado



Et encore, t'as pas vu ma lune. :style:


----------



## jugnin (21 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> tu es quand même bien moins bronzé que mado



Ah bon ? J'ai pas vu...


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

Eniluap a dit:


> Puis une brochette de macgéenne, car bon sans nous macgé ça serait pas pareil!



Pour piquer la viande j'ai ce qu'il faut


----------



## Eniluap (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour piquer la viande j'ai ce qu'il faut


j'en doute pas


----------



## caroco (21 Septembre 2009)

Eniluap a dit:


> Alors moi j'imaginerai bien déjà, une belle brochette de modos,  nus, de dos



moi tout à fait d'accord je propose de prendre modèle sur le fond d'écran de téo...
enfin... je suis pas sûr que ça donne vraiment le même résultat ! mais je suis comme St Thomas d'Acquin !!



Eniluap a dit:


> Après une brochette de nioubs, car faut qd meme pas les oublier, ils nous font rire   .



là beaucoup moins d'accord : étant une nioubette moi même je suis pas certaine que le concept me convienne



Eniluap a dit:


> Puis une brochette de macgéenne, car bon sans nous macgé ça serait pas pareil!



là puisque nioube pas concernée pas d'opinion

PS : Pauline je mets tes conseils à execution ! enfin je crois...j'espère !


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2009)

faudrait vraiment un jour que j'arrive à pouvoir venir à une de ces touze d'alcoollos iPhonisés... 
Et ainsi pouvoir enfin voir tout ces loustics  qui me font trop rire derrière mon tube cathodique... Mackie, Bassou, Webo, et Teo ... et les autres


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> faudrait vraiment un jour que j'arrive à pouvoir venir à une de ces touze d'alcoollos iPhonisés...
> Et ainsi pouvoir enfin voir tout ces loustics  qui me font trop rire derrière mon tube cathodique... Mackie, Bassou, Webo, et Teo ... et les autres



on ira faire un tour au QG bar ?


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2009)

Tiens au fait, vous savez comment on appelle les gens qui kiffent se vomir dessus pendant l'amour ??


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens au fait, vous savez comment on appelle les gens qui kiffent se vomir dessus pendant l'amour ??



Kate ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens au fait, vous savez comment on appelle les gens qui kiffent se vomir dessus pendant l'amour ??



Des WebO ?


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens au fait, vous savez comment on appelle les gens qui kiffent se vomir dessus pendant l'amour ??



bah oui, c'est illustré sur 2 girls 1 cup.

Et j'écoute les leçons données au Lou, moi.

Ça fait du bien de se logguer à nouveau, je me souviens même de mon mot de passe en fait 
Coucou tout le monde !


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> faudrait vraiment un jour que j'arrive à pouvoir venir à une de ces touze d'alcoollos iPhonisés...
> Et ainsi pouvoir enfin voir tout ces loustics  qui me font trop rire derrière mon tube cathodique... Mackie, Bassou, Webo, et Teo ... et les autres


L'iPhone n'est pas obligatoire, on en avait même un venu sans portable 

Tu as déjà l'hôtel où ton séjour est pris en charge par un obscur lobby &#339;uvrant en sous-main pour te faire venir sur Paname.
Je me propose comme guide pour les soirées où tu aurais envie de sortir sans _agneaux macgéens_ :rateau: 

Pour les soirées habituelles comme celles de ce ouikende, y'a toute l'équipe qui t'attend, gants beurre frais et petite jupette pour mieux te servir ("Vous aimez les films de gladiateurs ?" ).

_Y'a des Prems pas cher&#8230; :love:_


PS: Eniluap, pour le fond d'écran, il est caché&#8230;par ici&#8230;
mais sois discrête, y'a des mineurs ​


----------

